# LCD Tool



## Florianrau (28. Februar 2004)

Hall zusammen

Ich habe mir ein 20X4 lcd Display zusammengelötet für an meiem parallel port
nun brauchte ich noch ein passendes Tool für die Ansteuerung.
Ich hoffe Ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen


                    MFG Florian


----------

